

GMail Security Checklist - nikosdimopoulos
http://mail.google.com/support/bin/static.py?page=checklist.cs&tab=29488

======
maw
_Watch out for messages that ask for your username and/or password. Gmail will
never ask for this information._

While it's obvious what they're trying to say, this is oddly worded: of course
it asks for your username and password when you log in.

------
nodata
It's nice to see this list, but the sub-steps for each point should be
integrated not external links. They also don't recommend not running as admin,
which seems a glaring omission.

I'd also like to plug Secunia PSI quickly (I don't work for them): Windows is
so painful for updates: every piece of software has their own update
mechanism. Some want to uninstall/reinstall. There is no one place to tell
them all "go on, download your updates", then "go on, install them all then
reboot once". PSI scans your computer then tells you what needs updating.

------
sbierwagen
Interesting how odd it feels to use check boxes in an actual checklist, rather
than in a form dialog.

------
alanh
> Error saving checkmark: 404 (dismiss)

Happens every time I check a checkmark. (Not that Google ever has a way to
report bugs, except for tracking down and posting in a neglected Google Group)

------
iuguy
It's a little strange in how it's implemented, but I think this is a good off
the shelf awareness campaign for anyone using google apps.

